# Application on hold



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Hello there,

I have applied for entry clearance as a wife of British citizen under paragraph EC-P.1.1 (d) of Appendix FM on the basis of my cash savings. I got an email saying that:

"application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE. A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State’s appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office’s immigration website.

Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least. 

In the meantime, if – by 02/10/2013 you submit any further information or document(s), it must relate directly to the reasons given above as to why you do not meet the income threshold requirement. It must also relate only to your circumstances, and/or those of your sponsor, as they were at the date of your application, or in the relevant period(s) prior to that date. If, on the basis of this further information or document(s) and otherwise, your application meets all the requirements of the Immigration Rules, a decision will be taken on your application and it will be granted."

I see that the inspector didnt make right calculations, I want to provide further info. However, in the letter there is no any explanations how i can provide it, can I just reply the email (the email came from [email protected] address) or what? (In the beginning of letter it says
UK Visas and Immigration
Directorate 
Meşrutiyet Caddesi No.34
Tepebaşı, Beyoğlu PK 33
Istanbul

Tel 0 212 334 6400
Fax	0 212 334 6504
Email: please send via 
www.visainfoservices.com

UK Border Agency | Home Page visas) 

Im from Kazakhstan and our docs r considered in Istanbul hub. 

Please advise. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Your application is on hold as you either don't meet the requirement of having £62,500 in savings, don't meet the 6-month or readily-accessible requirements, or did not provide sufficient or correct documentation to show it. Your application is then on hold until either the outcome of of the court's appeal or you provide additional documentation. 

How much savings do you have? What documentation did you provide to show it?

If you would like to provide additional documents. Submit them by registered post to the address in your e-mail, quoting your reference number (should be in Subject or body of e-mail) on both the inside AND the outside of the package.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Leanna, thanks a lot! 

So I can send it via post myself without visiting local VFS office, right. 

I think I do have sufficient funds but seems like inspector summed my accounts wrong (?!).


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Aliyakz said:


> Leanna, thanks a lot!
> 
> So I can send it via post myself without visiting local VFS office, right.
> 
> I think I do have sufficient funds but seems like inspector summed my accounts wrong (?!).


It's possible, mistakes are known to happen, especially when adding up multiple accounts. With your additional information, it would be useful to attach a document explaining how you meet the requirement ie. this account has x over 6 months, etc etc and add them up.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's always difficult for us to advise as we haven't seen your application and supporting documents. Read carefully the rejection letter, which should specify the precise grounds for refusal. If it was miscalculation as you state, do tell us the exact details you have submitted, and we can be more helpful.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It's always difficult for us to advise as we haven't seen your application and supporting documents. Read carefully the rejection letter, which should specify the precise grounds for refusal. If it was miscalculation as you state, do tell us the exact details you have submitted, and we can be more helpful.


Thank you, Joppa!

I showed three accounts. Two of them I had for a long time, but as requested I showed their statements starting December 2012, as I applied at the beginning of July.

As I see: at the beginning, thats is Dec 2012, two of them I had in local currency KZT12 632 898 and KZT4 311 951. The Inspector used 1quid=KZT240.978 rate. So that means that I had 70 316 quids on my two accounts, which I see as already enough money.

At the end of March there was a risk of devalvation and so I changed part of money in one of he accounts into USD and put into a new account. This took place in one day at the same bank. I withdrew KZT 3 000 000 and on another account it appears (March 29th) as USD 19 867. As the result on that day I had KZT13 890 772, KZT1 393 782 and USD 19 867. Even without this USD account (if it is considered as an account held for less than 6 months) my original first two accounts together give 63 427 quid,which in my understanding I didnt breach 62 500 rule. With USD account it gives 75 793 quid.

So from this point on I had three accounts. I could have not shown this third account at all but I did so that Consulate wouldnt have questions where have I spent a big amount like KZT 3 000 000 in one day and for them to understand that Im a good money saver and what I earn appears on my accounts and this how I could save that much. 

There were no any other changes to accounts otherwise up until now except for big increases (thanks to my annual bonuses) and tiny withdrawals (that of course have never affected 62 500 rule). As the result as of end of June-beginning of Jule I had KZT16 376 665, KZT1 492 404, USD 15 528. So again even without USD account I had 74 152 quid. And on USD account I had additional 9 665 quid.

As inspector sees: "If relying on savings. - I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available to you in the UK or any offers of financial support from third parties. In order to qualify, you and your sponsor require £62,500 in savings in order to meet the financial requirements. You have provided evidence that you have 1393782.97 KZT (£5783.87 £1=240.978 KZT on date of application, source Oanda) in your Kaspi Bank account held since December 2012, and 12632898.94 KZT (£52,423.50) held in your Alliance bank account since December 2012. (Total £58,207.37)

You have also provided evidence of $15,454 USD (£9832) in funds held in a Kaspi Bank account. However the funds have only been held in this account since March 2013 and therefore I am unable to take the funds in this account into consideration with your application. Therefore I am not satisfied that you or your sponsor has held the required minimum savings continuously for the previous 6 months. ".

So inspector considers my one KZT account from December with its December amount, but the second one considers as of December but with March amount and as the result sums up that its not enough. Inspector doesnt have any other comments ("Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE. ").

I find it miscalculation as on my two accounts which I owned for more than 6 months for all six months long (as considered from December 2012) and up until now I have amounts exceeding 62 500 quids. USD gives more.

Please advise.

I have to add that since July 2013 I sold my flat so I have bigger amounts on my accounts.

Thank you!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking at it again, the ECO got it right. It's the minimum balance held in each of your two accounts during Dec 2012 to June 2013 period that counts. Accordingly, it was KZT 12,632,898.94 (£52,423.50) at Dec 2012 at its lowest point and KZT 1,393,782.97 (£5,783.87) at March 2013, total £58,207.37, so below the £62,500 required. 

Remember they take the lowest daily balance at any time during the 6-month period for each account, so it was in December for one account and March in the other. If you hadn't converted part of your savings into USD, it would have been ok. They don't take a snapshot at the same time of your two accounts.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Looking at it again, the ECO got it right. It's the minimum balance held in each of your two accounts during Dec 2012 to June 2013 period that counts. Accordingly, it was KZT 12,632,898.94 (£52,423.50) at Dec 2012 at its lowest point and KZT 1,393,782.97 (£5,783.87) at March 2013, total £58,207.37, so below the £62,500 required.
> 
> Remember they take the lowest daily balance at any time during the 6-month period for each account, so it was in December for one account and March in the other. If you hadn't converted part of your savings into USD, it would have been ok. They don't take a snapshot at the same time of your two accounts.


Oh, really. What can I do now then? Please advise. Thank you! !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to re-apply as you were correctly turned down. Your USD account will count now as it's six months since you've opened it, so just apply submitting details of all three and you should be fine. To be absolutely sure, find out the lowest daily balance for each of your three accounts during March to Sep 2013 period, add up and should come to at least £62,500. Remember also they use Oanda spot rate on the date of application.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You have to re-apply as you were correctly turned down. Your USD account will count now as it's six months since you've opened it, so just apply submitting details of all three and you should be fine. To be absolutely sure, find out the lowest daily balance for each of your three accounts during March to Sep 2013 period, add up and should come to at least £62,500. Remember also they use Oanda spot rate on the date of application.


I see, thanks a lot for your explanations and advice! 

I have some old enough (as of Dec 2012) accounts too which I haven't stated in my application as I thought what I have is more than enough. Is it possible for me to now present those as additional info to get visa?

In case I have to reapply will it be considered as if I was rejected the previous application or just nothing and it will just stay in Consulate records?

Thank you very much! !

It's sort of annoying situation cause even now Court is saying that money is a bad reason to reject whereas in my case it will be like bureaucracy.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, since with the dollar account you now meet the requirement, there is no need to show any other accounts. 
I'm afraid your refusal will stay on record with Home Office and you can expect extended processing times for future applications, but there's nothing you can do about it. 
I can half understand your frustrations, but the rule is clear and you didn't meet it. If you had asked us before applying, we could have pointed out to you.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Well, since with the dollar account you now meet the requirement, there is no need to show any other accounts.
> I'm afraid your refusal will stay on record with Home Office and you can expect extended processing times for future applications, but there's nothing you can do about it.
> I can half understand your frustrations, but the rule is clear and you didn't meet it. If you had asked us before applying, we could have pointed out to you.


Thank you, Joppa! Rule is a rule and it has to be followed. I understand it. I would have asked if I could be aware, its not just a matter of visa fee but more to be together. We haven't seen each other for 6 months now. 

Of course, I don't want any visa refusals as any visa to most countries have questions like have you ever been rejected visa to any country and if yes, what were the reasons. It will be subsequent complications.

That is why i do want to avoid any refusals. . if on my other account I will have sufficient funds to make it to 62 500 £ is there a chance I can explain in my additional info that yes, I admit that I didn't myself aware of the rule mentioned above so i would like to ask you to consider my other accounts? 

If you will still advise me to reapply shall I collect all documents (like for example not overcrowded statement by the Watford city Council, payment of the utility and Council tax bills) again or previously prepared docs plus renewed bank statements will be enough? Im more worried about docs that take time like not overcrowded statement as it took about 3 three weeks just to get it and 2 weeks from the UK to KZ.

Thank you! !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you did have another savings account that would when added together have met the requirement at the time of application, you can try appealing. Just check you have all the required evidence, such as statement covering Dec 2012 to June 2013 etc.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> If you did have another savings account that would when added together have met the requirement at the time of application, you can try appealing. Just check you have all the required evidence, such as statement covering Dec 2012 to June 2013 etc.


Thank you! 

By saying try to appeal you mean there is a chance worth trying but no guarantee? Thank you! !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, nothing is guaranteed but if you can meet the requirement with the third account you didn't submit originally, then you stand a good chance.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, nothing is guaranteed but if you can meet the requirement with the third account you didn't submit originally, then you stand a good chance.


Thank you, Joppa!

I was thinking in case third account or any other additional info wont satisfy them, can they still reject visa? As it will again be rejecting due to solely financial requirement, no?

Thank you very much! !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You must address every point raised in the rejection letter. Provided it's done, and you re-submit the evidence for all other requirements, suitably updated, then you should be approved this time, but there is still no guarantee. But check and re-check everything, then you stand a very good chance.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You must address every point raised in the rejection letter. Provided it's done, and you re-submit the evidence for all other requirements, suitably updated, then you should be approved this time, but there is still no guarantee. But check and re-check everything, then you stand a very good chance.


Thank you very much! !


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Do we really need to show that we have enough savings? or will your salary be enough if it's more than 18k gbp a year


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Pultet said:


> Do we really need to show that we have enough savings? or will your salary be enough if it's more than 18k gbp a year


Salary is enough but please don't forget that it should be more 18k for 6 months. Good luck!


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You must address every point raised in the rejection letter. Provided it's done, and you re-submit the evidence for all other requirements, suitably updated, then you should be approved this time, but there is still no guarantee. But check and re-check everything, then you stand a very good chance.


Hello Joppa! I hope everything is fine. I wanted to ask you whether I can email you my reply letter for a check? Thank you!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Aliyakz said:


> Hello Joppa! I hope everything is fine. I wanted to ask you whether I can email you my reply letter for a check? Thank you!


Post it here omitting personal details. You'll get a faster response that way.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> If you did have another savings account that would when added together have met the requirement at the time of application, you can try appealing. Just check you have all the required evidence, such as statement covering Dec 2012 to June 2013 etc.


Onhold Letter: "Your application for entry clearance/leave to remain under paragraph EC-P.1.1 (d) of Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules has been considered. Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE. 

If relying on savings. - I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available to you in the UK or any offers of financial support from third parties. In order to qualify, you and your sponsor require £62,500 in savings in order to meet the financial requirements. You have provided evidence that you have ... KZT (£... £1=240.978 KZT on date of application, source Oanda) in your Kaspi Bank account held since December 2012, and ... KZT (£...) held in your Alliance bank account since December 2012. (Total £58,207.37)

You have also provided evidence of $15,454 USD (£9832) in funds held in a Kaspi Bank account. However the funds have only been held in this account since March 2013 and therefore I am unable to take the funds in this account into consideration with your application. Therefore I am not satisfied that you or your sponsor has held the required minimum savings continuously for the previous 6 months. ".

My appeal:

"Dear Entry Clearance Officer, Customer Service Unit, UK Visas & Immigration Directorate, 

I have received an email regarding my application for entry clearance/leave to remain under paragraph EC-P.1.1 (d) of Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules falling to be refused solely because the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE are not met. 

I would like to explain the following:

1.	What You state in the letter about my accounts is true. I should admit that I have misunderstood the requirement that only the lowest amount held on the accounts within 6 months will be taken into account.

2.	As such, I have presented You the statements of my three accounts: ... Bank in KZT (held for more than 6 months as of July, 2013) and USD (held since March 29, 2013) and ... in USD (held for more than 6 months as of July, 2013). 

... Bank USD account wasn’t taken into account towards meeting £62,500 threshold, however I would like to pay Your attention that the amount on it hasn’t arrived from nowhere but came from the ... Bank KZT account. There was a risk of devalvation of KZT exchange rate against USD then, so on March 29, 2013, I have withdrawn KZT3 000 000 from ... Bank KZT account and converted it into a newly opened ... Bank USD account. Both of these transactions happened at the same moment on March 29, 2013, which You can see from two bank statements I have submitted with my application. This is the day when the lowest amount of the KZT account that was taken by You towards calculation of meeting £62,500 threshold. So I did and still do possess USD... (£9832) in funds held in the ... Bank account for more than 6 months even as of July, 2013. 

So at any moment during 6 months prior to July, 2013, I did and still have more than £62,500 of funds on my accounts. Besides, as only the lowest amounts have been taken towards meeting the financial requirement into account You can see that I have funds growing on my accounts as the result of my further work. In fact the reason I showed my ... USD account is to present that I don’t just take KZT 3 000 000 into nowhere but being wise with my savings. Although ... Bank USD account wasn't held for 6 months prior to July, 2013, but funds on it were.

3.	As the result, I considered that I do meet the financial requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE and as advised on the UKBA website I didn’t present any other additional info which I had though. 

4.	To meet the above mentioned requirement I would like to ask you to also consider my ... Bank USD account, the lowest amount on which during 6 months prior to July, 2013, is USD6 866.51 (please find the bank statement attached). 

As the result, as of July, 2013, I had three accounts held during the prior six months (since December, 2012) with the lowest funds being KZT ... (£5783.87 £1=240.978 KZT on date of application, source Oanda) in ... Bank and KZT ... (£52,423.50) and USD USD6 866.51 (£1=USD1.572) held in Alliance Bank.

5.	I would also like to add that in July, 2013, I have sold my flat as the result as of September 25, 2013, I have USD ... and KZT ... on ... Bank accounts and USD... and KZT... on ... Banks accounts.


I hope information presented will satisfy to meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE.

In case of additional questions, please do not hesitate to contact.



Best regards,


1. Im submitting two sets of additional information. One contains originals, the other one is the copy of the first.

2. The list of original documents I am (...) submitting in this additional documents set:

One account statement (...)."

I hope I met all rejection points, convincing and sound clear and not too strict.
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As I explained to you before, you were correctly turned down for not meeting the financial requirement for savings. They can only take into account evidence that existed at the time of original application and not new material that has since become available. Your reasoning about your dollar savings doesn't cut any ice as any amount that was moved from one account to another is reset and the 6-month clock restarts. So the only thing you can do to get approved is to withdraw and reapply.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> As I explained to you before, you were correctly turned down for not meeting the financial requirement for savings. They can only take into account evidence that existed at the time of original application and not new material that has since become available. Your reasoning about your dollar savings doesn't cut any ice as any amount that was moved from one account to another is reset and the 6-month clock restarts. So the only thing you can do to get approved is to withdraw and reapply.


Thank you! 
So an account that im talking about in para 4 (held before Dec, 2012), which wasn't mentioned prior, wont count? Due to omissions maybe its not clear right away. 

Thank you! Yes, I understand.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They will consider evidence that was available at the time of your original application, but you didn't initially include it.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, nothing is guaranteed but if you can meet the requirement with the third account you didn't submit originally, then you stand a good chance.


I thought here you say as I do have a chance with this other account, no? Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but your letter is so wordy and long-winded that they may still turn you down. Only address the issue of your missing account, and don't argue over your latest dollar account (it was correctly ignored) and cut out other waffle, such as selling your flat and current balances.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but your letter is so wordy and long-winded that they may still turn you down. Only address the issue of your missing account, and don't argue over your latest dollar account (it was correctly ignored) and cut out other waffle, such as selling your flat and current balances.


Thank you very much, Joppa!!!

Especially for your patience. If one day, you will wish to KZ, pls let me know.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have flown over KZ on my way to SE Asia, but would love to visit the beautiful country and culture.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I have flown over KZ on my way to SE Asia, but would love to visit the beautiful country and culture.


Thank you! You are always wellcome!

I have made changes to the letter:
"Dear Entry Clearance Officer, Customer Service Unit, UK Visas & Immigration Directorate, 

I have received an email regarding my application for entry clearance/leave to remain under paragraph EC-P.1.1 (d) of Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules falling to be refused solely because the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE are not met. 

I would like to explain the following:

1.	I should admit that I have misunderstood the requirement that only the lowest amount held on the accounts within 6 months will be taken into account.

2.	Therefore to meet the above mentioned requirement I would like to ask You to also consider my A Bank USD account, the lowest amount on which during 6 months prior to July, 2013, is USD6 866.51 (please find the bank statement attached). 

As the result, as of July, 2013, I had three accounts held during the prior six months (since December, 2012) with the lowest funds being KZT ...(£... £1=240.978 KZT on date of application, source Oanda) in KBank and KZT ...(£...) and USD 6 866.51 held in A Bank.


I hope information presented will satisfy to meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE.

In case of additional questions, please do not hesitate to contact.


Best regards, ". I hope it sounds more clear and straightforward?

All those waffles that I stated before was to explain why havent I mentioned this A Bank USD account before, as I considered that what I have in those accounts is enough and they contained the largest amounts which r more convincing.

Thank you very much more and more!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Much better!


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

I am just thinking now what is the percentage of getting visa after its been on hold?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

None, as the financial level hasn't been changed. We don't know how many have succeeded after sending in additional evidence.


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> None, as the financial level hasn't been changed. We don't know how many have succeeded after sending in additional evidence.


I see. So its a recent thing?


----------



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Joppa and everyone, I got visa!

So im the first one in your statistics I guess))) 
Anyway they made a decision the next day after they got my additional docs.

Thank you everyone for your advice, help, time and patience!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Great news! Hopefully, this will encourage others.


----------

